# Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

Pricing and Colors may have been posted already but for those with questions about the wheels...
























*EDIT * for replacing pics... 



_Modified by USCVWFAN at 8:27 PM 8-4-2006_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (USCVWFAN)*

hmm definitely no red leather interior this year huh? 
I hope they make those steerable headlights a standalone option...


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (gizmopop)*

Hey Everyone,
My dealer just faxed me the same sheet for ordering, and I wanted to throw out a couple questions to everyone.
1- I was surprised to see the Silver exterior color paired with the Moon Rock grey interior. i remember when the first pictures of the Concept C came out, it was silver with a really light colored interior, almost white. Do you think the Moon Rock color will look similar?
2- The iPod adaptor option says it replaces the auxiliary-input adaptor. So is the auxiliary-input probably a USB port that comes standard, and can be replaced with an iPod only adaptor? Can't you buy a USB-type cable for an iPod and plate through that? And will it charge the iPod?
3- Any confirmation on whether ordering the 18' rims will negate the 15mm drop on the Sport suspension? I have read elsewhere that the Sport with the 17' drop the suspension, but because the 18' rims are wider, they keep the suspesion at stock height.
Thanks for any input you all have! i am very excited about this car!


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (Turbocrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbocrazy* »_The iPod adaptor option says it replaces the auxiliary-input adaptor. So is the auxiliary-input probably a USB port that comes standard, and can be replaced with an iPod only adaptor? Can't you buy a USB-type cable for an iPod and plate through that? And will it charge the iPod?

No, the aux-in adaptor is probably just a mini-jack, audio only. You would control what's playing with the interface of your mp3 player, not the radio or steering wheel. I've heard this is standard equipment on the Eos, but I can't point to anything that confirms that.
VW is supposed to have a USB adaptor coming out that you would use instead of the aux-in or iPod adaptors. It would cost about the same as the iPod adaptor, but would work with any USB mp3 player or even a simple USB flash drive. I don't think it can power an mp3 player; you'd have to have a separate charger for that, or run off the batteries.


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (flubber)*

Just another sidenote... I just talked to my dealer and he said the iPod adaptor would be a delayed introduction, most likely available in October. He wasn't able to confirm whether or not the early vehicles would still have the auxiliary adaptor, and what this actually consisted of. he thought it might just be an auxiliary port on the back of the stereo, but I am hoping it is at least a line-in jack like flubber was saying.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (flubber)*

I'm gonna guess things like "SOP WK 45" means start-of-production week 45, so everyone who put down a deposit is not gonna be able to get an ipod connector option because it will not be available until after the first 9 weeks of production on the 4 cylinder?
I would also guess 3.2L models are gonna be delayed a month? Anybody have a calendar that tells when week 34,38, and 45 are?



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:54 PM 6-28-2006_


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Anybody have a calendar that tells when week 34,38, and 45 are?

34- mid of Aug
38- mid Sept
45- beginning of Nov


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (USCVWFAN)*

So is that the start of production for the us or delivery in the us?


_Modified by aflaedge at 5:00 PM 6-28-2006_


----------



## fookie (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (USCVWFAN)*

Wow! Thank you!
Any idea whether the Leatherette is perforated or not???


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (fookie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fookie* »_Wow! Thank you!
Any idea whether the Leatherette is perforated or not???

I haven't seen anything saying that it would be and according to the book we got on the Eos it won't be...


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (USCVWFAN)*

Has there been any accessory price lists make it to dealer hands yet? I'd like to know what the optional windscreen (windschott) that covers the rear seat costs.
Also, Euro spec models have electrically folding exterior mirrors available. Any word on that in the US models?


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Has there been any accessory price lists make it to dealer hands yet? I'd like to know what the optional windscreen (windschott) that covers the rear seat costs.

Not yet... my guess is that the accessory list will become available around the "official" release date of the vehicle.

_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Also, Euro spec models have electrically folding exterior mirrors available. Any word on that in the US models?
 
I haven't seen or heard anything saying that it will.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (USCVWFAN)*

This may be of some help. I just ran across all the change points for VW model year 2007. Although the Eos is not on the list, it may be useful in that it indicates trends for the entire Volkswagen lineup. Cruise control looks like its being updated, radio buttons are going silver.

http://www.volkswatch.com/vwnews/2007changes.asp 




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:25 AM 6-29-2006_


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_This may be of some help. I just ran across all the change points for VW model year 2007. Although the Eos is not on the list, it may be useful in that it indicates trends for the entire Volkswagen lineup. Cruise control looks like its being updated, radio buttons are going silver.

http://www.volkswatch.com/vwnews/2007changes.asp 
_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:25 AM 6-29-2006_


I have a list of the changes as well but after working for/with VW for about 5 years I have come to understand that until the vehicle is actually physically here... there is no way of "truly" knowing.


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (USCVWFAN)*

Can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (06DeepBlack)*

I was debating getting one of these instead of a MKV gti but the price is just waaaay to high for me....looks like its gunna be a 07' united grey gti for me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Im either getting a 2.0T Sport Passat or an eos.. either way, i will have a great car. 
JT


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (x9t)*

Even though this post starts off with an updated option list that includes ipod information, I still don't see anything about the US interior trim options...








Which tells me there's still more surprises to come before the official release date. The US is the only country so far to have "Blackpoint" trim, and we're also the only ones with leatherette seating available. Thanks to USCVWFAN for posting the US color options the moment they hit.


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:12 AM 7-9-2006_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

The way I read it from the things that have been posted, the base 2.0t models come with Blackpoint, the Luxury package substitutes Burled Walnut, and the Sport package substitutes aluminum.
The base 3.2 already has most of the features of the Luxury package, including the Burled Walnut trim, and the Sport package substitutes aluminum.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (USCVWFAN)*

Do you know where we can find what features Model Codes 1F77V2 and 3 include?
The posted article suggests these are "Package 1" cars and would include such niceties as heated seats, dual climate, and wind blocker.
Can we confirm that? Is there a VW Eos Order Guide document that confirms that yet?
I'm sorry but my dealer doesn't know and he's waiting to hear back from the local VW Rep.
Thanks!


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (notawagon)*

The more info we can get from the dealers on this website the better cause it seems my dealer is just as clueless as his. Why is that anyway.. I mean it almost seems like vwoa isn't trying. They haven't updated their website. They seem to be draggin their heals with training. And there is what two sheets of paper available to the public that tell us what will be available? I've gone on about a dozzen european vw sites and found out more about the car and I can't even speak their languages.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (aflaedge)*

its always been that way with the dealers, around here I went to the one of the local dealers they day that the GTI 337 was announce as coming to the U.S. to inquire about getting one, they had no idea what I was talking about... a few months later I went to the largest U.S. dealer of VWs and asked about how soon the cars would get to the dealer, they said they had no idea, I showed them pictures of the first batch of cars at the port of Houston (thanks to Vortexers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) on my laptop...and they were genuinely surprised that the cars were already on U.S. soil but also that they hadn't heard anything about it.
The truth is they probably hang around the Vortex to find out more about the vehicle...one of the ad agencies actually has a habit of dropping by our local meets to get our opinion on certain things...they showed up before the GTI launch, they showed up before the Golf was renamed Rabbit, and they showed up for something else (which i'm sure you'll find out about soon )








and I expect them back for the Eos soon.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (gizmopop)*

Apparently Goodyear won the contract for the tires. Its supposed to be the Eagle LS-2
http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/06....v=57 








And they've got super crappy reviews at the Tire rack.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...+LS-2 
What happened to the Pirelli P-Zeros that I've been seeing on all the show cars? Look at the difference in the Pirelli ratings.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...M%26S




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:34 AM 7-18-2006_


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Lame tires for sure......


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Well I got mine with Dunlops.


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

so we wont get the 3.2 version with a 6 speed trans>?


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

What about cars that come from the factory with 18" wheels and sports package, you would have to be joking if they had those tires.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (NaustinJ)*

I don't think the 18's are the Goodyears, Tire rack does not list the Eagle in 235/40-18, but you never know...Goodyear may start making them because they are supplying the 17". I hope not though.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_so we wont get the 3.2 version with a 6 speed trans>?

I guess you mean with a manual transmission? DSG has 6 speeds also.
As far as I know, VW isn't making the 3.2 with anything except DSG, even for Europe.


----------



## dracnek (Jul 24, 2006)

Has anyone seen the US paint color swatches? Or does anyone know what Thunderbolt Blue looks like...Is it like Shadow Blue?


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (dracnek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dracnek* »_Has anyone seen the US paint color swatches? Or does anyone know what Thunderbolt Blue looks like...Is it like Shadow Blue?


_Quote, originally posted by *USCVWFAN* »_These are the color swatches from the Jetta *(Blue Graphite)*, GLI *(Shadow Blue)*, and the Eos *(Thunder Blue)*. I placed them on the hood of a 2006 Rabbit-Shadow Blue hoping the colors would show better ...








I think the best way to describe Thunder Blue is--- Blue Graphite without the _"Graphiteness." _


----------



## dracnek (Jul 24, 2006)

Is Thunder Blue really that grey in person? The blue paint choices for the US are disappointing. The blue paint choices for Europe are much better. I guess my new choice is Paprika Red with black or grey interior.
Thanks USCVWFAN for the great info! The dealerships here all have different stories. Maybe is should make the drive to Columbia!


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (dracnek)*

In relation to an earlier question, in Europe the 18" wheels get sports but not lowered suspension


----------



## vwmyers (Jan 12, 2006)

hey USCVWFAN. like the thread. firgured i'd visit since you visit me from time to time. i drove the eos a few months back and it's awesome! can't wait for it's launch!


----------



## boxster (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (USCVWFAN)*

So, a 2.0T with DSG, Sport, and Dynaudio is over $36k.
Maybe a $28k GTI isn't so bad after all!


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (boxster)*

oh, and my 18" chicago rims come with dunlops by the way.


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

Here in Holland we get with the 18" sportsuspension and 15mm lowering. 
UK site:
Sports suspension. lowered by approx. 15mm


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (bjorngra)*

Are you sure it is sports AND lowered bjorngra. With the sport edition in E|ngland we get sport and lowered on the 17", but only sport (not lowered) with the 18"s.
It's in the smallprint. As you see from my pictures, they fill the arches pretty well anyway.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

Taken from the vw uk pricelist:-

Exterior 
– 
Alloy wheels, four 71/2J x 17 ‘Solitude’ with 235/45 R17 tyres 
and anti-theft wheel bolts 
– ‘Cherry red’ rear light clusters 
– Chrome-plated radiator grille louvres 
Interior 
– Aluminium-look pedals – clutch, brake and accelerator 
– 
Brushed aluminium decorative inserts in dash and 
centre console 
– Carpet mats, front and rear 
Function 
– Flat tyre indicator 
– Footwell illumination, front and rear 
– Multifunction computer (Midline) 
– RCD 300 radio/single CD player with 8 speakers 
(2.0 T-FSI and 3.2 V6 FSI only) 
– sports suspension, lowered by approx. 15 mm 
Factory-fitted options. 
Alloy wheels 
– Four 71/2J x 17 ‘Le Mans’ with 235/45 R17 tyres and anti-theft wheel bolts   – – 3 82.98 67.02 450.00 
– Four 71/2J x 17 ‘Westwood’ with 235/45 R17 tyres and anti-theft wheel bolts – –   114.89 20.11 135.00 
– Four 71/2J x 17 ‘Avignon’ by Individual with titanium silver finish, 235/45 R17 tyres 
and anti-theft wheel bolts – –   114.89 20.11 135.00 
– Four 8J x 18 ‘Chicago’ by Individual with 235/40 R18 tyres and anti-theft wheel bolts 
Including sports suspension (not lowered)


----------



## bjorngra (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

I think your right, I thought that he also is lowered. But I can't find it in my brochure. Isn't that strange that they do not lower the car? 
18" tires are also thinner (235/40/R18) and 17" (235/45/R17). On your car they look very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Perhaps when they lower the car the comfort gets to worse with 18". I drove last week an 2.0 with 17" wheels and I found it a bit to soft. My car arrives at approx. 25 august I will post also some pictures.
Would you post some picture of the engine and seats? Many thanks. I can't wait on my eos







What I don't like is that we cannot order the Cherry rearlights.
The chrome louvres in the grill. Would it be possible to get them as an accessoire? Perhaps they clicked in the original grill.









Greetz Bjorn


----------



## ACD (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: (bjorngra)*

No red leather = no deal...VWOA has no taste.


----------



## vwgolfiii (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (USCVWFAN)*

Is it my internet connection or the PDF's were removed from the original post?


----------



## USCVWFAN (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (vwgolfiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgolfiii* »_Is it my internet connection or the PDF's were removed from the original post?

Sorry about that...


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

Is it me or are these wheels a bit lacking?
Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (USCVWFAN)*

Bump to keep this info around.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Is it me or are these wheels a bit lacking?

You can always fix that by adding one of the two EU optional wheels.








_Pics are clickable..._
*Veracruz* - 18x8 - $2,375.00

*Chicago* - 18x8 - $2,245.00


----------



## spinfunky (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Eos Pricing, Colors, and Wheels (USCVWFAN)*

How different is that Silver Essence comparing to the famous Reflex Silver?


----------

